# Cow Joke



## elianna (Apr 3, 2009)

A city man was tooling down a country road when his car sputtered to a complete stop near a field filled with cows. The driver, getting out to see what was the matter, noticed one of the cows looking at him. "I believe it's your radiator," said the cow. The man nearly jumped right out of his city slicker britches! He ran to the nearest farmhouse and knocked on the door. "A cow just gave me advice about my car!" he shouted, waving his arms franticly back toward the field. The farmer nonchalantly leaned out beyond the door frame to glance down the field. "The cow with two big black spots on it?" the farmer asked slowly. "Yes! Yes! That's the one!" the excited man replied. "Oh. Well, that's Ethel," the farmer said, turning back to the man. "Don't pay any attention to her. She doesn't know a thing about cars."


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 3, 2009)

That's one good cow joke!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL, I've heard that one before somewhere!  Still funny!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 3, 2009)

yes that was a good 1.


----------



## elianna (May 4, 2009)

A young man visits a Dude Ranch.  He wanted to be "Macho", and went out walking with one of the ranch hands. Walking through the barnyard, the dude started a conversation; "Say, look at that big bunch of cows." The hired hand replied, "Not bunch, but herd". "Heard what?" "Herd of cows". "Sure, I've heard of cows, there's a big bunch of 'em right over there."


----------



## wynedot55 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## laughingllama75 (May 4, 2009)

thanks for those, and


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 5, 2009)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)




----------

